

IBM looks back on 100 years of history, finds plenty to be proud of (video) - solipsist
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/22/ibm-looks-back-on-100-years-of-history-finds-plenty-to-be-proud/

======
chr15
I did a summer internship at IBM, and the history behind the company is
fascinating. One would think that a gigantic 100-year-old company would suffer
from bureaucracy and eventually become antiquated and obsolete, but they
remain agile enough to stay alive and even grow. Also, IBM Research is a
patent machine - they patent a great number of innovations per year.

~~~
0xdeadc0de
yep, IBM was granted a record 5,896 U.S. patents in 2010 Source:
<http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/33341.wss>

------
benologist
Skip the summary:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39jtNUGgmd4>

------
nopassrecover
There is some to be less proud of too -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_during_World_War_II>. However, it should be
strongly noted that culpability for the use of the systems has not been
established.

------
vkdelta
"We built and shipped it to 'Microsoft'" Hard to imagine something like that
today.

------
vkdelta
"I was the mother of Motherboards"

